# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Lejohen sharjet, ofendimet, ne ForumShqiptar ??

## muslim_ks

> chino
> Por deshton tek frika qe ju ka mbjellur turku e arabi per 500 vjet se gjeja "Zoti" (Allahu) nuk e do te verteten. Kur te meson gabeli per Zotin, Zoti del gabel. Tutet Zoti prej te vertetes si te ishte turk apo arab.





> chino
> Islami este si Milloshevici, Stalini, Bonaparta e Hitleri: Me shpate e faron mendimin e kundert pastaj thote "u pranova nga shoqeria".






> chino
> Ideja e besimit ne sehire nuk eshte krijuar ne komunizem, por ne Islam.






> Jarigas
> Magjia kap vetem myslimont, se jane te perzgjedhurit e Allahut.





> chino
> E befte edhe kete Allahu, por jo para se te na marri ty dhe mua dhe gjithe forumit pleshtat.





> chino
> Pergjegja ime genuine ndaj "selam alejkum" do te ishte sprehja arabe per "Allahu mi marrte pleshtat", por nuk e njoh arabishten. E qe kjo shprehje do te ishte nje eufemizem (pershkrim ledhatues) per shprehjen "Allahut ia peeeep edhe ia peeeeeep peeep peeeeeeeeeeep" e keshtu me radhe.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...119147&page=35


Une i them Dariusit se: Une nuk harroj se ky eshte ForumiShqiptar sepse kete e perdor shpesh ai  "Ju harroni se ky eshte FSH" e di mire qe eshte FSH, dhe ne forume shqiptar lejohen keto ofendime ??

Shtrohet pyetja ç'ka kish per te ndodhur nqs do ofendoja Krishtin une ??
Ose, me lejoni haptaz ta shaj Krishtin dhe ta ofendoj ??
Kete e bej sepse nuk kam kokerr edukate.  :shkelje syri:  Mire po, nuk dua te marr verejtje apo perjashtime. Kete gje e beni ju shpesh te antaret musliman.

----------


## Muhamer

Nuk ndodh gje, vetem nen emrin tend MUSLIM  KS  do te shkruaje I PERJASHTUAR ,por ti nuk do ta kesh ate fat te shohish ndersa ne po   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ximi_abedini

qkemi qka te bejm muslim ks ketu ne muslimanet jemi minoritet dhe administratoret e kesaj faqe bejn qka te dojn me ne sepse edhe qellimi i tyre eshte qe sa me shum te ofendohen muslimanet dhe feja islame kete e kan deshmu

----------


## Disa

Ce ti beshte ka lloj lloje njerez,eshte cudi puna e tyre,neve na kritikojne per ekstremizem dhe per mos toleranc fetare,kurse vete na ofendojne,vetem pse jem musliman.
O njerez pajtohuni me mendime ndryshe,nu ka me komunizem tash a po themi se kem demoraci,pra secili duhet t'i shpreh mendimet e veta,kush don ja pelqen kush don jo,por na asnje menyre nuk guxon ta ofendosh tjeter kende vetem pse ka mendim ndryshe se i yti,ti ke te drejta ta kundershtosh por ne asnje menyre ta fyesh,ofendosh etj.

Hajde me t'mira ishalla po beheni me tolerante dhe me te sjellshum.

----------


## chino

> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...119147&page=35
> 
> 
> Une i them Dariusit se: Une nuk harroj se ky eshte ForumiShqiptar sepse kete e perdor shpesh ai  "Ju harroni se ky eshte FSH" e di mire qe eshte FSH, dhe ne forume shqiptar lejohen keto ofendime ??
> 
> Shtrohet pyetja ç'ka kish per te ndodhur nqs do ofendoja Krishtin une ??
> Ose, me lejoni haptaz ta shaj Krishtin dhe ta ofendoj ??
> Kete e bej sepse nuk kam kokerr edukate.  Mire po, nuk dua te marr verejtje apo perjashtime. Kete gje e beni ju shpesh te antaret musliman.


Nuk eshte sharje. Eshte kundervenie normale. Kur ti mua si refuzues te islmit me thua "Allahu te ndihmofte", une te pergjigjem "Allahu mi marte pleshtat". Kur me thua selam alejkum, te them arabisht mi marte pleshtat. 

Shprehjet e mia jane mbrojtje e mosbesimit tim. Jane te njejtat shprehje sikur te dikujt qe do te shprehej sikur dikush ne forum t'i thoshte "Te udhezofte Bogu (emertimi serb i Zotit)".

Ne rendin ligjor shqiptar kemi *liri te mosbesimit*. Liri per te mos besuar dhe shprehur mosbesimin dhe per te praktikuar mosbesimin. E njejta qe te eshte e lejuar ty si besimtar, me eshte e lejuar mua si jobesimtar. Problemi eshte tek ju muslimanet, sepse mendoni se te drejtat dhe obligimet tona te ndersjellta jane te definuara sipas Islamit. Prandaj ne mosbesimin tim shihni nje ofendim ndaj vetes.

----------


## Viola.V

> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...119147&page=35
> 
> 
> Une i them Dariusit se: Une nuk harroj se ky eshte ForumiShqiptar sepse kete e perdor shpesh ai  "Ju harroni se ky eshte FSH" e di mire qe eshte FSH, dhe ne forume shqiptar lejohen keto ofendime ??
> 
> Shtrohet pyetja ç'ka kish per te ndodhur nqs do ofendoja Krishtin une ??
> Ose, me lejoni haptaz ta shaj Krishtin dhe ta ofendoj ??
> Kete e bej sepse nuk kam kokerr edukate.  Mire po, nuk dua te marr verejtje apo perjashtime. Kete gje e beni ju shpesh te antaret musliman.


*muslim , hipokrit , dhe turk , tre sinonime
Reputacion i kuq me ofendim , i dhene ne nje postim qe nuk kishte lidhje me fene e ketij myslymit.*

----------


## Poeti

Nuk e aprovoj sharjen, ofendimin apo cfaredo fjale te rened as ne forumin shqiptar dhe as kudo qofte ne jete...

----------


## muslim_ks

> *muslim , hipokrit , dhe turk , tre sinonime
> Reputacion i kuq me ofendim , i dhene ne nje postim qe nuk kishte lidhje me fene e ketij myslymit.*


Ncncncn...

Kam hapur kete teme dhe nga nje antar mora reputacion dhe i joti me nuk mundet te shihet qe me kishe dhene nje te kuqe. Dhe pa turp hiq si femer qe je ke shkruar ofendime. Ty si femer shqiptare duhet te vij turp c'fare me shkruan ne reputacion.

----------


## mia@

> Ja se c'ka me ka shkruar nje njeri per shkak tendin, mire po nuk ja permendi emrin.


E pse e poston ti rep. qe shan femren ? Ju neper rep. e shkrini talentin ne fakt. Ndersa ne postime qaheni se ju ofendojne. Rep. neg me ofendime nga ju ''muslimanet'' i kam. Dukeni qe evleresoni shume femren nga menyra si shpreheni ndaj saj.
Ai qe te ka dhene ate rep. paska qene musliman i Kosoves.  Ju perdorni q ne vend te c-se. :shkelje syri: 
Interesante trecerekun e temave te ankesat jane hap nga muslimanet e Kosoves. :arushi: 
Cdo te thote kjo?

----------


## muslim_ks

> E pse e poston ti rep. qe shan femren ? Ju neper rep. e shkrini talentin ne fakt. Rep. neg me ofendime nga ju ''muslimanet'' e kam. Dukeni qe evleresoni shume femren nga menyra si shpreheni ndaj saj.
> Ai qe te ka dhene ate rep. paska qene musliman i Kosoves.  Ju perdorni q ne vend te c-se.
> Interesante trecerekun e temave te ankesat jane hap nga muslimanet e Kosoves.
> Cdo te thote kjo?


Beso se nuk eshte mysliman, beso a ??

Nuk dua te ja permendi emrin se me vjen keq.

Sot mora nje reputacion nga nje antar dhe ajo c'ka me kishte dhene Viola dhe c'fare me kishte shkruar mu ishte larguar nuk kisha mundesi qe ta shoh me.

Por nje femer sikur ajo duhet t'i vije turp se c'fare me shkruan ne reputacion !!!!

----------


## Nete

Ju perdorni q ne vend te c-se.
Interesante trecerekun e temave te ankesat jane hap nga muslimanet e Kosoves.
Cdo te thote kjo?

mi@ si nuk tu be monoton me qekjo fjale bravo te qofte...interesanteee aaa :arushi:

----------


## mia@

> Ani perdorne,mos te iu hyje ne udhe si shume cilen Q..c..q e perdorim ne pffffffff.


Ka shume rendesi mi nete se p.sh kuqke te ne u thuhen atyre qe kane tipare te kuqe. Kurse ju e perdorni me kuptim tjeter.

----------


## Nete

> Ka shume rendesi mi nete se p.sh kuqke te ne u thuhen atyre qe kane tipare te kuqe. Kurse ju e perdorni me kuptim tjeter.


mi@ a merresh me ndonje pune tjeter ti perveq me forumin ,dhe kerkon nga secili anetare te te jap sqarime,qe ti te kuptosh .e vrej se secilit i gjen gabime me se shumti ti,si nuk merziteni,secili ka te drejten e tij te shkruaj si te doje.edhe kur e vreni se nuk ju citojne e nuk u shkon muhabeti me ju ...thjesht mos i lexoni une ashtu veproj.

----------


## mia@

> mi@ a merresh me ndonje pune tjeter ti perveq me forumin ,dhe kerkon nga secili anetare te te jap sqarime,qe ti te kuptosh .e vrej se secilit i gjen gabime me se shumti ti,si nuk merziteni,secili ka te drejten e tij te shkruaj si te doje.edhe kur e vreni se nuk ju citojne e nuk u shkon muhabeti me ju ...thjesht mos i lexoni une ashtu veproj.


Avash lol, se nuk te vrau njeri. Bera nje sqarim qe mbase se ke idene. Te ndihmova me nje fjale te kuptosh se per nje shkronje behet hataja. :me dylbi: 
 Pastaj je ti qe fute turinjte e me citove mua. Vdes ti per te me cituar cik e para.
 Ai ka goje vet,  shyqyr dhe s'te ka marre ty per sekretare. :arushi:

----------


## Nete

> Avash lol, se nuk te vrau njeri. Bera nje sqarim qe mbase se ke idene. Te ndihmova me nje fjale te kuptosh se per nje shkronje behet hataja.
>  Pastaj je ti qe fute turinjte e me citove mua. Vdes ti per te me cituar cik e para.
>  Ai ka goje vet,  shyqyr dhe s'te ka marre ty per sekretare.


per nje shkronje bahet hatajaaaa,ahahahahahahahahahahahahhaha.

po e di qe ka goje vet thash ti ndihmoj pak,sa larg shohish edhe ti... :pa dhembe:

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Nese un do isha moderator tek toleranca nderfetare, do te isha fort i ashper me ofenduesit !

Si pik se pari, jo-besimtaret s'kan çfar te kerkojn aty ! Kam verejtur qe ata vetem te ofendojn dijn, dhe per ofendime, e kan rubriken e ateizmit, çka ajo nuk i mjafton sa duhet.

Nuk duhet te lejohet ofendimi i Zotit ! Profeteve dhe librave te shenjt ne asnje menyr ! 
Le te kete debate nderfetare, por sipas etikes se besimtarit, qe dmth, PA OFENDIME !!!!! Thjesht me argumente ! Kurse mbi 80% te temave s'kan te bejn aty, jan thjesht me shume politike se religjioze !

----------


## mia@

> per nje shkronje bahet hatajaaaa,ahahahahahahahahahahahahhaha.
> 
> po e di qe ka goje vet thash ti ndihmoj pak,sa larg shohish edhe ti...


Keq me vjen por se ben mire punen e sekretares.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gimche

Ketu jane disa gjera dhe disa rregulla, jeni te detyruar ti mbani, ato jane:

1) Sikur keto qe paraqitet ti thoshte ndonje musliman (gimche, ximi_abedini, muslim_ks, Disa, etj.) automatikisht do te perjashtoheshit mirpo meqë keto i thojnë jo-muslimanët kjo është normale.
2) Ju nuk guxoni t'i ofendoni tjerët, kurse të tjerët guxojnë te ju ofendojnë juve.
3) Fshirja e postimeve dhe raportimi vlen vetëm kur muslimanët shajnë ndokënd por nuk vlen per jo-musliman kur quajnë idiota dikë apo edhe ofendojnë ne vija etnike e fetare.




> Nje tradite e ruajtur me kaq zell, pavaresisht trysnise osmane, eshte per tu levduar!!
> Kjo eshte deshmi se shqiptaret edhe pse u kthyen ne myslyma, perbrenda vazhduan traditen e krishtere!!
> Mua nuk me rezulton qe serbet ta festojne Shen Gjergjin ashtu siç e festojne kosovaret, prandaj preteza se kjo feste qenka e serbeve, eshte thjesht mentalitet tradite-mohues dhe *islam-asimilues*!!
> Vetem gomaret mund t'u besojne dokrrave *te arabofileve si* *gimche* se gjoja ashkalite dhe jevgjit na qenkan te krishtere me shpirt.....ahahahahahah...
> 
> Fattlumi!!
> Falemnderit per deshmite qe ke sjelle ne forum.
> Edhe pse myslimanit fondamentalist i dhemb shume,tradita e ruajtur nga pjesa me e madhe e popullit shqiptar, tregon se ne nuk i kemi rrenjet ne Islam dhe se beteja per asimilim qe  nuk i doli turqve, po vazhdohet sot prej "myslimaneve te rinj" si puna e *gimches*!!!


Ka kohë që e injoroj këtë krijesë në postimet e tij dhe do ta injoroj edhe më tej sepse ky nuk i plotëson kushtet për të qenë njeri, pasi të kaloj në fazën e "evolucionit" dhe të bëhët njeri mund të vij për debat tek unë.
Më parë mora paralajmërim që mos të shenoj kur jam "me nerva", siç thash kur ceka rregullat e pashkruara po e them prapë se kjo vlen vetëm për neve, ngase të tjerëve u lejohet postimi kur janë me nerva :shkelje syri:

----------


## Nete

> Keq me vjen por se ben mire punen e sekretares.


Po normal,as qe me shkuar ne mendje ndonjeher te behem sekretare,e per ate do te me thuash qe mos te them me ty te merresh me sqarimet sepse ia ke zanate ti.... :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## mia@

> Po normal,as qe me shkuar ne mendje ndonjeher te behem sekretare,e per ate do te me thuash qe mos te them me ty te merresh me sqarimet sepse ia ke zanate ti....@pp


Pune per mua cfare bej une. Mbaj pergjegjesi vet per fjalet qe them. Ti shiko te tuat.   :shkelje syri: 
Ciao bashke, lol. :arushi:  :arushi:

----------

